# Lindsay Lohan – freiwillig zurück im Entzug



## Mandalorianer (30 Sep. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan – freiwillig zurück im Entzug*
​
Lindsay und die Entzugskliniken – eine Dauer-Affäre mit ungewissem Ausgang. Gerade hat sich die Skandal-Queen schon zum 5. Mal in eine derartige Einrichtung begeben – in einem Zeitraum von 3 Jahren. Diesmal checkte die Hilfebedürftige freiwillig in eine Klinik in Süd-Kalifornien ein. Dort will sie angeblich bis zu ihrem Gerichtstermin am 22. Oktober bleiben .

Ein Insider: „Sie hat das Leben als Party-Girl satt.“ Zumindest vorübergehend scheint sich die 24-Jährige wieder auf das Wesentliche beschränken zu wollen: ihre Arbeit an der Abhängigkeit, wie sie auch schon reumütig twitterte .

Tyler Shields, ein mit Lindsay befreundeter Fotograf, glaubt an ein Happy End, beziehungsweise wünscht sich eines: „Hoffentlich hält sie diesmal durch, bevor der nächste Gerichtstermin ansteht. Wir alle hoffen und beten, dass sie sich erholen kann. Ich habe schon immer betont, dass Lindsay keine Kriminelle ist, sie muss in die Entzugsklinik, nicht in den Knast.“

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## krawutz (1 Okt. 2010)

Was soll denn da noch entzogen werden ? Gehirn ist doch schon lange raus.


----------

